# Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht



## XxWaschlappenxX (28. September 2014)

*Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht*

Hallo

Ich habe ein neues GS 600 Netzteil und der Lüfter will nicht so  . Der Lüfter dreht sich nicht/kaum.Er dreht eine Runde und bleibt dann stehen. Ein paar Sekunden dannach gibts dann so ein komisches Geräusch das ich leider nicht Beschreiben kann (hört sich meschanisch an) klingt aber so, als würde sich ser Lüfter drehen wollen aber es nicht geht, als würde ich ihn mit meinen Finger anhalten. Umtauschen geht leider nicht. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.

MFG Marius


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht*

Wieso geht umtauschen nicht? Der Lüfter wird wohl defekt sein.
Austauschen geht nicht.
1. Zu Gefährlich
2. Änderst du damit die Spezifikation vom Netzteil (Der Lüfter wird ja auf die PSU angepasst. Lüfterkurve etc.)


----------



## Shadow Complex (28. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht*

Ist allgemeinhin bekannt dass das Netzteil Lüfterprobleme hat.
Einfach mal bei Youtube eingeben.

Einfach eine RMA starten?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht*

Jau  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HslFChNBjw


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. September 2014)

Corsair gibt so weit ich weiß keine Garantie auf Lüfter - Verschließteil


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht*

Einfach das Netzteil umtauschen und fertig.


----------



## XxWaschlappenxX (28. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht*

Hi 

Erstmal danke das ich recht viele Antworten in kurzer Zeit erhalten hab .

Umtauschen geht desshalb nicht da ich weder Kassenbon noch Verpackung habe.Kann man das Netzteil direkt bei Corsair eintauschen??? Ohne Kassenbon und Verpackung ?

MFG Marius


----------



## XxWaschlappenxX (28. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht*

Mit dem Corsair Supp kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden ...


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht*



XxWaschlappenxX schrieb:


> Kann man das Netzteil direkt bei Corsair eintauschen??? Ohne Kassenbon und Verpackung ?


 
Kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen.

Du hättest das Netzteil eben nicht aufheben sollen als es vom Lkw fiel.  

Kauf dir einfach ein neues Netzteil und gut. Brauchst du überhaupt 600 Watt?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht*

Was zählt ist doch die S/N oder?


----------



## XxWaschlappenxX (28. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht*

Ich kann ja nicht einfach zum Händler gehn "Des geht nicht ich will ein neues" ohne das ich es beweisen kann das ich es hier gekauft hab.Und beim Support ..... Ich bin zu anscheinend zu dumm für dafür ....


----------



## SgtRheinstein (28. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht*

Jetzt warte doch erstmal ab was der Support dir sagt wenn er sich hier meldet. Dann kannst du ihm ja alles absprechen wenn du nicht einfach eine RMA starten willst.


----------



## Bluebeard (30. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht*

Hi XxWaschlappenxX,

wann und wo hast du das Netzteil denn gekauft?

Viele Grüße

P.S. Das wir Netzteile wegen Lüfterproblemen nicht austauschen würden, ist auch mal eine interessante Behauptung. Beruht dies auf eigene Erfahrung? Dann bitte einmal die Ticketnummer damit ich mir das anschauen kann. Bisher ist es mir noch nicht untergekommen das wir eine RMA mit der Begründung ablehnen der Lüfter im Netzteil ist Verschleißteil und der Kunde hat Pech gehabt...


----------



## XxWaschlappenxX (30. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht*

Hi 

Ich habe das Netzteil von jemanden geschenkt bekomme, den ich nun leider nicht mehr so schnell sehe oder kontaktieren könnte (private Gründe).Desshalb weiß ich auch nicht wann und wo,aber was ich weiß der Kauf ist wohl noch nicht so lange her.Kann ich das Netzteil nun direkt bei euch mit Hilfe der RMA Nummer eintauschen oder ähnlich ?

Gruß Marius


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> P.S. Das wir Netzteile wegen Lüfterproblemen nicht austauschen würden, ist auch mal eine interessante Behauptung. Beruht dies auf eigene Erfahrung? Dann bitte einmal die Ticketnummer damit ich mir das anschauen kann. Bisher ist es mir noch nicht untergekommen das wir eine RMA mit der Begründung ablehnen der Lüfter im Netzteil ist Verschleißteil und der Kunde hat Pech gehabt...


 
Keine Sorge. Alles schon mal da gewesen.
Daher liebe ich den Support ja so von Corsair. 
Da kriegt man immer so tolle Mails mit super Inhalten -- natürlich alles auf Englisch.

Vielleicht kriegst du das hin dass sich da was dran ändert.
Auch das Verschicken nach Holland halte ich persönlich für einen Witz. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS 600 Lüfter will nicht*

Hi Marius,

Mach am besten einmal die Anfrage im Kundenportal auf dann schauen wir uns das ganze an.

@Threshold - 

1. Bei RMA Fällen holen wir das Netzteil in Deutschland kostenfrei beim Kunden ab. Ist es dann nicht Egal ob es in der Regel einen Tag nach Holland braucht oder sonstwohin? Vorteil, wir holen auch kostenfrei ab, wenn das Netzteil nach 3 Jahren in der 5 oder 7 jährigen Garantiezeit mal kaputt gehen sollte. Informationen gibt es auch auf Deutsch von uns.

2. Sofern du zu deinem in die Jahre gekommen Fall noch weiteren Klärungsbedarf hast, melde dich bitte. Ich habe dir vor geraumer Zeit, trotz fehlendem Gesamtbild in deinem individuellen Fall, Lösungsvorschläge unterbreitet und das Angebot steht meinerseits weiterhin.

Viele Grüße


----------

